# can anyone help me name these plants



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i got these plants and me being the idiot i am, i have no idea what they are now, for some dumb reason i throw everthing away when i take them out of the bag and now i can remember what is what so if you great wonderful people that are smarter than me could help me plase first picture, there are 4 plants in front of the driftwood, number 1 and 3 are the same, 2 is different and 4 is different, if anyone can tel me what these are i would appreciate it 


this picture is the same order for plants 1 and 3 are the same small long leave stem looking things....the secound taller one is the same as on the far right and in the back are the same.....then the one is under the part of driftwood that is high on wall of tank, big wider leave plants not as tall as the other ones,


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Rob. No problem. I think I can name those you have in your pic. Here goes:

Your tall stems in the front and back of the piece of driftwood are Water Wisteria. If you let the plant get tall the branches get farther apart and the leaves get thicker as it grows toward the light. Kept shorter, the plants get bushy and leaves a little thinner. It's a good, fast growing stem that doesn't require a lot of light. Good choice.

The shorter, wider leafed plant to the lower right is a variety of Amazon Sword "Echinodorus" is the species name. Not a fast grower, but also a good plant for low light conditions. Not one of my favorites, but "to each their own".

The two little ones in the front are also a variety of sword. The one on the left is called a "Uruguay Amazon Sword". The smaller of the two looks like a "Dwarf Swordplant" called "Quadricostatus xinguensis".

The stem to the far right looks very much like a variety of Bacopa, possibly "caroliniana".

BBradbury


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sort of looks like Wisteria, but hard to tell.

If you take a close up of the leaves it will help. All of them.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks BB, and ben, i work on better pics tomorrow, so how do i trim the Water Wisteria the correct way and when should i trim them what do i need to buy to do it correct


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Rob. You don't need to worry about doing any trimming at this point. Just wait and see how the plant grows for now. I'd encourage you to get a good liquid fert to ensure the plants get the nutrients they need. I use a couple kinds. One for the base nutrients and one for a source of carbon.

I currently use Yamato Green for the base and Seachem's Flourish Excel for the carbon. The taller, stem plants get the bulk of their nourishment directly from the water, so it's important to dose the ferts two to three times per week, even if you use CO2.

BBradbury


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey BB sorry i was at work already when you posted and my phone dosent work to good where i work on the farm, but i just took some more closer pics for you to check out, i do add fert once a week, should i add more than once a week, the bigger ones are really growning, i even have a buld that is starting to sprout really good got a picture of it as well, here aer the pictures 







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

didnt get this one on here sorry 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

when i do water change or add water i use dechlornator, stress zyme, and leaf zone for plants forgot to tell ya that


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> didnt get this one on here sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rob. Your bulb is a water lily. They live for quite some time in good tank conditions. You'll get good growth early, then the plant will die back and though it continues to live a long time, it really doesn't grow very much.

BBradbury


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok thanks alot BB, the water lilly was free so i guess cant complain it has sprouted up pretty good in the last 5 days, kinda takes up the cornor spot pretty good, im working on getting some more to fill it up, looking at getting some moss for the driftwod to put on it and all


----------

